# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری بده؟

## javadfathi

ببخشید دوستان یه سوال داشتم

رشته ی پرستاری برای پسر خیلی ضایع هست؟؟؟

میشه از پرستاری برای دکتر عمومی خوند؟؟

و یه سوال دیگه : پزشکی عمومی حداقل رتبه چند میخواد؟؟

----------


## MJavadD

> ببخشید دوستان یه سوال داشتم
> 
> رشته ی پرستاری برای پسر خیلی ضایع هست؟؟؟
> 
> میشه از پرستاری برای دکتر عمومی خوند؟؟
> 
> و یه سوال دیگه : پزشکی عمومی حداقل رتبه چند میخواد؟؟


نمیدونم والله!من که اصلا دوس ندارم

نمیدونم!

بستگی به منطقه و بومی و اینا داره مثلا منطقه 3تا 1200 میشه قبول شد البته اگه بومی باشی تا 3000هم قبولی

----------


## hossein_R

> ببخشید دوستان یه سوال داشتم
> 
> رشته ی پرستاری برای پسر خیلی ضایع هست؟؟؟
> 
> میشه از پرستاری برای دکتر عمومی خوند؟؟
> 
> و یه سوال دیگه : پزشکی عمومی حداقل رتبه چند میخواد؟؟


*
من نظرم بر خلاف داداش جواده  
**از ظرفیت های پرستاری غافل نشیم:  
**1:بازار کار عالی مخصوصا پسر که رو هوا میزنن  
**2:تنوع شاخه زیاد. * 
*3:مقطع دکترا که خیلی از رشته های پیراپزشکی در آرزوش هستن  
4:تغییر رشته به پزشکی(حالا کار به سختیش ندارم)  

دیگه چی میخای؟ به نظرم عالیه ولی...صبر و دلسوزی میخاد و...
*

----------


## kourosh35

> ببخشید دوستان یه سوال داشتم
> 
> رشته ی پرستاری برای پسر خیلی ضایع هست؟؟؟
> 
> میشه از پرستاری برای دکتر عمومی خوند؟؟
> 
> و یه سوال دیگه : پزشکی عمومی حداقل رتبه چند میخواد؟؟


سلام

شما اگر کارشناسی پرستاری داشته باشید،می تونید در آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی وزارت بهداشت شرکت کنید و دکتری عمومی پزشکی بگیرید.
در مورد رتبه مورد نیاز پزشکی،بستگی به دانشگاه مورد نظرتون داره.

----------


## sbm

سیلام 
ببخشید وسط بحثون یهو اومدم 


در نظر داشته باشید که رشته هایی مثه پرستاری اتاق عمل هوشبری و...
درسته بازار کار خوبی دارن ولی باید علاقه داشته باشی تا بتونی موفق بشی ...

این کار درستی نیست که رشتتونو فقط از لحاظ پرستیژ اجتماعی و یا کلاسشو و بازار کارش در نظر بگیرید
چون این رشته ها ی خورده با بقیه رشته ها متفاوته 

باید آگاهیتونو راج ب این رشته ها ببرید بالا

خیلی ها هستند بعد از خوندن چند ترم تازه میفهمن این رشته ها رو دوست ندارند

----------


## javadfathi

من عاشقشم....ولی این فقط کافی نیست  :Yahoo (2):  البته تو ایران

----------


## javadfathi

برای پرستاری دولتی دانشگاه تهران...حدال چه رتبه ای میخواد؟؟؟؟

----------


## kourosh35

> برای پرستاری دولتی دانشگاه تهران...حدال چه رتبه ای میخواد؟؟؟؟


تا جایی که می دونم در منطقه 3:
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران تا حدود رتبه 8000 قبولی داشته.
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی تا حدود رتبه 10000 و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران تا حدود رتبه 12000.

برای اطّلاع بیشتر،آمار قبولی های کنکور سال 92 سایت کانون رو ببینید.

----------


## محمدرضا 95

کی گفته بده ؟

خیلی هم خوبه ! بالاخره پیرا پزشکیه دیگه !

رتبه پزشکی  دانشگاه های خوب رتبه  زیر  1300   
پزشکی معمولی مثل اهواز و ...  حدودا  تا 3000 

بستگی به دانشگا داره

----------

